# Electricians - What qualifications are recognised?



## Kezza (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi There, 
My husband and I are just begining the process of moving to Perth. I'm a registered Veterinary Nurse with the A1 assessor qualification so don't think I'll have a problem getting a job. My husband is a qualified electrician and we are unsure about whether his UK qualification is recognised in OZ. I know electricians are on the skills list but was wondering if he would have to do any further training and if he would be able to work whilst he does this. Can anyone help?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kezza,

Welcome to the forum.

I can't help you personally since I don't know the qualifications but I found this website in google and that may help - EE-OZ | Electrician's - Electrical Licensing

If it doesn't try finding the association for electricians in Australia and contacting them. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*Electricians*



Kezza said:


> Hi There,
> My husband and I are just begining the process of moving to Perth. I'm a registered Veterinary Nurse with the A1 assessor qualification so don't think I'll have a problem getting a job. My husband is a qualified electrician and we are unsure about whether his UK qualification is recognised in OZ. I know electricians are on the skills list but was wondering if he would have to do any further training and if he would be able to work whilst he does this. Can anyone help?



Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

We have a friend who had his own business back home for 15 years. He also grew up here in australia when he was a teenager with his dad who was an electrician and started an apprentice here.
Now he is back in Australia he has had to go back to college for 6 months to get the qualification that is recognised by australia. he goes to college twice a week and sometimes on a sat morning to take an exam. We have been told from friends of ours that are tradies that an electrician has the hardest time getting what they need. once you get this though you you can set up on your own and you will be flying..............

Hope this helps!


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*Electrician*



Kezza said:


> Hi There,
> My husband and I are just begining the process of moving to Perth. I'm a registered Veterinary Nurse with the A1 assessor qualification so don't think I'll have a problem getting a job. My husband is a qualified electrician and we are unsure about whether his UK qualification is recognised in OZ. I know electricians are on the skills list but was wondering if he would have to do any further training and if he would be able to work whilst he does this. Can anyone help?



Also,

I wanted to check on this first, but our friend works as an electrician *whilst* doing his Contractors licence. He is doing the Contractors licence so that he can set up on his own. Up until this time he has been working and earning $1000 per week $26.00 per hour. With this he gets a van which he takes home every night, petrol and mobile phone along with superannuation.
Once he finishes his Contractors licence he can earn $65 - $110 per hour!
Hope this helps!


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

*qualifications*

hi your qualifications dont mean anything untill youve had them assessed by vetassess. this entails writing up your work history in depth and if accepted you can take a written exam. when you pass you'll then be sent dates and venues where you can take the practical exam then you'll have your a class electricians licence. written exam - $600. practical exam - $1600 and this can now all be done in the uk. im using an agent to sort all this out as theres a lot to do.
good luck m8 and see you there one day soon. hope this helps.


----------



## thebex (Sep 20, 2007)

*qualifications*

Hi

Hubby electrician and has all relevant qulifications for here in uk. We have application lodged with vetassess and are just waiting for date to be practically assessed, which will hopefully be sometime in April we have been told. Will try and keep you updated to what happens


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck with the skills assessment 

Dolly


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

hope it all goes well im not that far ahead yet.please do keep us updated, how hard it was etc.
all the best to you both.


----------



## Kezza (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help. We are going to the Australian Expo in Leeds next weekend. I'll post any info I get. Cheers
Kezza


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

coynie said:


> hi your qualifications dont mean anything untill youve had them assessed by vetassess. this entails writing up your work history in depth and if accepted you can take a written exam. when you pass you'll then be sent dates and venues where you can take the practical exam then you'll have your a class electricians licence. written exam - $600. practical exam - $1600 and this can now all be done in the uk. im using an agent to sort all this out as theres a lot to do.
> good luck m8 and see you there one day soon. hope this helps.


Hi Coynie

Can you give an idea of how much / what evidence to submit? I am an electrician going through the Vetassess process without much help - since this is a relatively new process. Any advice on this from other sparkies who have been through the process? How much and what evidence did you submit? If anyone was unsuccessfull - do you know why?

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,
I am also a Sparky albeit of the machine maintenance variety. We have just started our visa application so I guess I may see some of you at the vetassess exams. Nervous? Yes....Its been a few years since I did my exams but Im sure it'll be fine. I have looked at various jobsites for Australia and there are loads of jobs that I would feel confident walking straight into but you have to get through the rigmaroll first.
Good Luck everybody.
Steve


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

*sparky qualifications*



SA_Andy said:


> Hi Coynie
> 
> Can you give an idea of how much / what evidence to submit? I am an electrician going through the Vetassess process without much help - since this is a relatively new process. Any advice on this from other sparkies who have been through the process? How much and what evidence did you submit? If anyone was unsuccessfull - do you know why?
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!


hi mate i havent sent my evidence yet still waiting for one reference to be returned.
i,ve had to write up a "statement of service"(SOS) which covers my whole career with the most details in my apprenticeship. it has to be worded along the lines of, " i was taught by an approved electrician to_ _ _ _. then describe the task e.g. 
set out, bend , thread and install conduit for electrical containment. 
The next part which covers your work as an electrician doesnt have to be in depth just section the type of work covered e.g. domestic installations. then list the tasks to do with this e.g.
wiring two way and intermediate lighting. etc etc.. 
All the information you put in your SOS has to be backed up by references from your employers.
you will have to get all your certificates photocopied and authenticated by a solicitor. Download the forms SR1 and SR2.6. the ASCO code to put at the top of SR1 is general electrician, 4311-11
once you have all this in place you will have to send it off with $300 au and wait for them to process it.
Once accepted they will send you dates and venues for the practical exam which you have to pay $1600 au for. cant help on this as i havent done it yet.
I personally would 'and have' got an agent because its a hell of a lot of work and you could easily miss something and be rejected for something really simple.
Im using destination OZ, very helpful and knows his stuff and very reasonable compared to a lot of other agents i checked out.
Hope this helps mate and points you in the right direction.


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

coynie said:


> hi mate i havent sent my evidence yet still waiting for one reference to be returned.
> i,ve had to write up a "statement of service"(SOS) which covers my whole career with the most details in my apprenticeship. it has to be worded along the lines of, " i was taught by an approved electrician to_ _ _ _. then describe the task e.g.
> set out, bend , thread and install conduit for electrical containment.
> The next part which covers your work as an electrician doesnt have to be in depth just section the type of work covered e.g. domestic installations. then list the tasks to do with this e.g.
> ...


Thanks for that Coynie.

Yes I'm busy doing the 2.6 form - writing a mini-thesis on my expereince. If I could just understand WHAT they are after I would know how to write it. I'd hate for it to happen that I write pages and pages of info with supporting documents, photos etc and them to know it back becuase all they were after was X Y and Z.


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

SA_Andy said:


> Thanks for that Coynie.
> 
> Yes I'm busy doing the 2.6 form - writing a mini-thesis on my expereince. If I could just understand WHAT they are after I would know how to write it. I'd hate for it to happen that I write pages and pages of info with supporting documents, photos etc and them to know it back becuase all they were after was X Y and Z.


start letter with- this is a statement of service for Xyour name X detailing my training and employment as an electrician (bold & underline)

then write who you worked for and explain about your college attended and whether you did block or day release and the hours you spent at college,and explain the qualifications you achieved e.g. 9.am to 8.30pm at XXXXX college of technology completing my city & guilds part one and part two followed by 18 months on site training. In May 198X i completed my 3.5 day practical exam AM2 (achievement measurement 2)etc. etc. etc
explain in detail what you did, imagine the person reading does not know what AM2, C&G 236 is so dont abrieviate.

next example-
company name---dates from to (bold underline)
Employed as apprentice electrician--dates of apprentiship (bold underline)

Position held: apprentice electrician
Training: assisting an approved electrician to install electrical containment, wiring and 2nd fixing and attending XXXX college (eg)
Dates: these cover part of your apprentice period
Hours: 40 hours per week 

Installing electrical containment, wiring and 2nd fix proved a good start for me as it plays a large role in an electricians job. below i have outlined the main areas i received training at both college and on the job site.

I was shown how to examine and read wiring and block diagrams competentlt.
I was trained how to construct trapeze and stirrup brackets for containment (trunking and tray
I was trained how to determine location of containment
etc etc

lay it out in this sort of way covering different aspects covering wiring systems, testing and inspecting etc. at the end of the apprenticeship part list tools you were trained to use.
than list your qualifications with dates awarded.
the part were you are now an electrician you only really need to list your day to day duties. include things like liasing with other trades, planning and marking out methods of work. 
include any licences (scaffolding, scissor lift) you have got.

do this to cover all the companies you have worked for to the present.
then include a note at the back RE: Migration application for mr XXXXXXX

please find enclosed my application for a competency prifile trade skills assessment
i wish to be assessed against the australian occupational standard for a general electrician ASCO 4311-11.In the event that i receive a favorable assessment it is my intention to apply for migration to australia under the skilled independant category (sub class 175) with my wife XXXXX and chidren XXXXX & XXXXX
Then list yor qualification and add that your references and statement of service and fee is enclosed. withyour cantact details.

hope this is what you wanted to know
and good luck


----------



## mike_F (Jan 6, 2009)

*Can I work as an Electrician in Oz?*

Hello, not used to chat rooms so sorry if this is in the wronr tread etc...

I am 36 years old, British and am currently re-training as an Electrician in the UK.
Once the course is finished I will have gained the following UK qualifications:

1. CITB Certified
2. 17th edition - City & Guilds 2382
3. Appliance Testing - City & Guilds 2377
4. CSCS Site safety
5. EAL Domestic Installer
6. Part P

I have been on the course for 6 months and hope to finish in about 2/3+ years and will then start work in the UK.
I am also about to work part time with an Electrician to gain experience.

I have an Australian wife (married 6 years) and we want to move to back to Australia (Brisbane) in about 3 to 5 years time. Once my course is finished etc.
I do not need a skilled visa as I can easily get a spouse visa, but after looking online at ex pat chat rooms etc I am starting to think I may have made a bad decision re-training as a sparky and wanting to them moce to Australia.

Would you be able to tell me if I am going to be able to work in Oz as a sparky.
I have heard you need to have 7 years experience and even then you have to re-train and there may also be an age problem etc.

I would really appreciate it if somebody could give me the exact requirements I need to work in Australia as a sparky or if it is even possible for me to do so given my set of circumstances.


----------



## Kezza (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi There,
I know for a skilled visa that you would need to have 3 years experience after qualifying but as you are going as a spouse I think it is different. My husband seems to think you would be able to work straight away if you could get a job. Do not take that as gospel though. I think the best thing for you to do is get some advise from a migration agent. We're using FastrackOZ and have found them to be very helpful. They gave us a lot of advise before we signed on the dotted line with them so I'm sure if you e-mail or phone them they will be able to help.

Kezza.

To update everyone else on our progress, we are currently waiting for the final visa's to come through. Shouldn't be long now. It's a lot of paper work and waiting but I'm sure it will all be worth it. Can't wait to get on that plane.

Kezza x x


----------



## mike_F (Jan 6, 2009)

*working as a sparky.*

Hi Thanks for that I will try that fast track company. I have been looking online and there are so many different opinions. I know I will have no problem getting in on a spouse visa as I have been married 6 years to and we have 2 children. My big problem is if I am going to be able to work when I get there. I keep getting told to stop the course I am doing and re-train in oz but that is not practical for us as I can not wait another 3+ years to start training, I need to start work as soon as we get to Oz....will just have to keep researching I guess.


----------

